# Big Turbo Options..



## jboyd12 (Jul 23, 2011)

pag parts turbo 1.8T Bottom Mount Transverse Turbocharger Kit

vs

cts' kit Audi TT225HP / Audi S3 Quattro Big Turbo Kit


I know one is top mount the other is bottom mount but what happens to the charge pipe on the pag parts kit? And what kind of wheel horsepower can you really expect with a 50 trim? how would the 1.8 hold up with a gt3071R with a stock head? this is my daily driver and i still need it to be reliable. thanks for your input


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

If you want reliable, you need to install rods for either turbo. Between the kits, Pag hands down. Several CTS owners I know have switched to Pag.


----------



## jboyd12 (Jul 23, 2011)

yeah i know about needing rods, thanks for the input on the pag parts thing.. can anyone answer my other questions? thanks


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

jboyd12 said:


> pag parts turbo 1.8T Bottom Mount Transverse Turbocharger Kit
> 
> vs
> 
> ...


The regular tt charge pipe system is tossed if you run a pag kit. Arnold makes the pipes run underneath the bay on his front mount kits. It'll look like this. 



A 3071 will wear on the head just like any other turbo. But if your going to be boosting it to hi heavens most will suggest to do the exhaust valves. 

Power on the 50 trim will depend on supporting mods. Ball park 3-400


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Charge piping with PAG is run like stock on the 180 setups, by the passenger side wheel. 50 trim and 3071 make about the same HP, ~450 max, but will depend on supporting mods like said. Out of the box on pump gas, stock cams/head/intake mani, expect around 350 with a good IC setup.


----------



## jboyd12 (Jul 23, 2011)

20v master said:


> If you want reliable, you need to install rods for either turbo. Between the kits, Pag hands down. Several CTS owners I know have switched to Pag.



Do you know why they got rid of CTS and switched to PAG? Did they see a big difference?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

jboyd12 said:


> pag parts turbo 1.8T Bottom Mount Transverse Turbocharger Kit
> 
> vs
> 
> ...


 
Pag > CTS 

On the whole reliable note....Your best bet is to do all the bolt ons for the K04 (42DD Intake, 3" Downpipe, Tyrolsport IC's and SEM intake manifold) This will ensure a setup that you will be able to drive daily without the worry of blowing your engine to smithereens every season.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

another great bolt-on that has some pretty great numbers is the SEM intake manifold, however it's not cheap but definitely one of the best bolt-on's you can get just check out http://www.semmotorsports.com/


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

i thought the sem intake manifold only showed a large improvement if you had a big turbo because it was pushing a lot more air :screwy:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> i thought the sem intake manifold only showed a large improvement if you had a big turbo because it was pushing a lot more air :screwy:


 30whp with the intake and TB on a Stock K04 is a pretty sizable gain :laugh:


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

i was considering that myself i see people say pag over cts but no explanation, both look like quality kits. Can anyone give any explanation or personal experience as was cts is no bueno?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> i was considering that myself i see people say pag over cts but no explanation, both look like quality kits. Can anyone give any explanation or personal experience as was cts is no bueno?


 Fit and finish on the PAG kit is much better.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> i was considering that myself i see people say pag over cts but no explanation, both look like quality kits. Can anyone give any explanation or personal experience as was cts is no bueno?


 And also the heat from a top mount cooks the sh!t out of the hood, coils, wires, ect.. And pags kits is a hair cheaper.


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

if i were to hypothetically buy the SEM intake manifold, would i need software to compensate and where would i get it?!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> i was considering that myself i see people say pag over cts but no explanation, both look like quality kits. Can anyone give any explanation or personal experience as was cts is no bueno?


 
The first time your WG or DP comes loose, you'd HATE having chosed CTS over PAG. And they will come loose. PAG gives you the option of Vbanding everything, meaning you won't have to deal with bolts backing out. The bottom mount setup allows cleaner routing of the IC piping closer to stock 180HP piping for a hidden look with the benefit of shorter piping (if you're running a driver's side throttle). Interior edges of the PAG manifold were designed with flow in mind, and if I remember correctly has a smoother finish as well, which means less flow friction as well as less heat transfer through the manifold walls. Manifold weight is less for the PAG mani vs the CTS mani, and it's mounted lower for better center of gravity as well as not melting coil pack harness, etc. The PAG setup is just much easier to install and work on, and is made of a higher grade of cast iron if I had to guess (I'm sure Arnold would confirm). Both will get the job done, but the PAG setup is cleaner, easier on the owner, and just more sexy IMO when compared to a turbo setting on your valve cover, a WG you can't reach, and additional places for DP leaks with their mid pipe. The only benefit for CTS is rerouting the WG into the bump, but Arnold can accomodate that as well.


----------



## jboyd12 (Jul 23, 2011)

Since it is easier to install, is there any way to install PAG without pulling the head such as dropping the subframe or is this still necessary?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

I installed my pag bottom mount and 5857 with a T04s cover bolted together with the strut brace and valve cover removed. Takes like 15mins to remove that stuff and gives you a reason to change the 2 gaskets before they leak or leak anymore.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i have a cts kit, haven't had any problems with mine. I was in your shoes like 3 years ago and i picked cts because i think it looks cleaner. i have met Arnold and he is a great guy. i really don't think you can go wrong with either one. the only problems i am having with my car are transmission problems. but i did DD my car for like 2 1/2 years. i have a gt3076r and with stock head and just rods, put down 330awhp not really too happy with that number but i am sure i am a little higher now with water and meth. You cant go wrong with either one.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

20v master said:


> Several CTS owners I know have switched to Pag.


So several people dropped $4000+ only to drop another $4000?
Really and truly how many of you in here have had your downpipe whether CTS or PAG back out.

we have used bottom mount set ups before and found them to be an utter pain in the ass. They are cheaper because they use less material but to each there own.


----------

